
America's First Paramedic Crew Deserves Their Own Movie - BerislavLopac
https://www.cracked.com/article_28265_americas-first-paramedic-crew-deserves-their-own-movie.html
======
joezydeco
Another interesting data point: the NBC TV show _Emergency!_ (1972-1977) was
also key in showing mainstream America this new concept of the Paramedic/EMS.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency)!

